# Normal vs abnormal discharge 1week post kidding



## NannaSue (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't know if this is an emergency or not.  I just found some brownish discharge on the pavement from my youngest new mom Nigerian Dwarf doe.  She kidded last Sunday the 23rd of June.  Twins.  The first came ok, the second was hung on the pelvis face down and I reached in and pulled him.   My doe doesn't have a fever and isn't acting unusual.   I am concerned about some infection since we were in the field and I just used my bare hands to pull the kid.  Since she is my favorite, I am keeping her and her two kids in my 'yard' the first part of all the enclosures.  It includes my small covered patio/walkway.  The other the does that have kidded this year, my first year to have kids, have been in the next enclosure so I never saw any discharge.   Is this normal,  similar to postpartum humans?
Or do I need to check her more closely and maybe take her to my vet?
Thanks,
NannaSue


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 1, 2013)

It sounds like a normal discharge to me.  I've had does who had a discharge on and off for several weeks after kidding.  It's just the uterus shrinking back down and releasing all the 'yuck' that was in there.  If she's eating well and taking care of her babies she's probably fine.


----------



## NannaSue (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks,  she's eating taking care of babies etc.   I think you're right.  Yay! 
NannaSue


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 2, 2013)

frustratedearthmother said:
			
		

> It sounds like a normal discharge to me.  I've had does who had a discharge on and off for several weeks after kidding.  It's just the uterus shrinking back down and releasing all the 'yuck' that was in there.  If she's eating well and taking care of her babies she's probably fine.


x2 perfectly normal.


----------



## Rocco (Jul 2, 2013)

Agree with above.

Can sometimes take weeks to clean up. If all else seems normal she is probably fine.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Jul 14, 2013)

Any time you have to intervene and enter a ewe/doe  to assist with birthing, antibiotics should be used as a precaution as bacteria can be introduced from the outside into the vagina/uterus.


----------

